# How much water do you need?



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

How much water do you need?

"If you drink only when you're thirsty, you're probably behind the 8-ball when it comes to drinking water and to staying hydrated," said Dr. Sylvia Morris, assistant professor at the Emory University School of Medicine.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/06/22/hydration.water.glasses/index.html?hpt=Sbin


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

How much water do you need? and Can You Drink Too Much Water? are both good articles and subjects.

I know I don't drink enough water. I hate water, the taste and I drink distilled. I know it is mental but it has been with me since childhood. I sip through out the day and to do that I have to have lemon drops to make me want the water. Nothing else seems to quench my thirst.

Liquids fill me up horribly including water. Sometimes its either food or liquids/water. I quite liquids with meals eons ago because of this.

I'd rather play in it than drink it:anim_40:


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

That's why I try to sprinkle a few beers in with my water intake, after 5 of course. O-clock that is.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Lovlkn said:


> That's why I try to sprinkle a few beers in with my water intake, after 5 of course. O-clock that is.


Funny!!!!! Brandy works too!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

ROFL!! I need to try that!


----------



## spirowilliam (Aug 5, 2010)

As per one research in human body there is 65% of the water which is require to health body. Therefore, it is require to maintain the level of the water in the body. For that I drink plenty water in a day which is helpful to increase the digestion power.


----------



## ToeToes (Jul 28, 2010)

I try to drink at least 50 ounces a day. ^^; Whether or not that's enough for my 5'1", 104 lb frame may be another issue. I try to work it in with lots of fruit and green tea in the morning to keep me up through the day (the little bit of caffeine goes a long way).


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ToeToes said:


> I try to drink at least 50 ounces a day. ^^; Whether or not that's enough for my 5'1", 104 lb frame may be another issue. I try to work it in with lots of fruit and green tea in the morning to keep me up through the day (the little bit of caffeine goes a long way).


That is excellent; good for you. I have no trouble drinking sufficient water in the summer but in the winter, I sort of have to force myself to "remember" to drink enough.


----------



## arizonamom (Mar 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> How much water do you need?
> 
> "If you drink only when you're thirsty, you're probably behind the 8-ball when it comes to drinking water and to staying hydrated," said Dr. Sylvia Morris, assistant professor at the Emory University School of Medicine.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/06/22/hydration.water.glasses/index.html?hpt=Sbin


Water is the preferred drink where I live - Phoenix! Since it's so stinken hot here 7 months of the year, it's easy for me to remember to drink plenty of it. It's become such a habit that the rest of the year I drink as much as I do during the hot months. I consume about 8 - 8oz glasses a day. I do have to say that the only water I really like is Arrowhead. Our tap water isn't all that pleasing, even with our water filter/softener system.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I'm addicted to Desani. I live in Phoenix too, so I drink a lot of water too. I try to drink 80 ounces a day.


----------



## GlitterG (Nov 2, 2010)

Since my skin is so dry, I really need to keep my skin hydrated. I drink a lot of water


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GlitterG said:


> Since my skin is so dry, I really need to keep my skin hydrated. I drink a lot of water


Do you also have dry mucous membranes? I am wondering if you have Sjogren's?

Taking Omega III and Omega VI helps dry skin also and I like to slather Queen Helene Lotion on myself.

Skin gets worse in the winter, does yours also?


----------



## Agbert (Jul 26, 2011)

Drink more than 8 glass of water in day,The human body, which is made up of between 55 and 75 percent water.Water is crucial to your health. It makes up, on average, 60 percent of your body weight. Every system in your body depends on water. Lack of water can lead to dehydration, a condition that occurs when you don't have enough water in your body to carry on normal functions. Even mild dehydration - as little as a 1 percent to 2 percent loss of your body weight - can sap your energy and make you tired.


----------



## Tess13 (Jul 27, 2012)

I like the sparkling type - strawberry from Walmart. I usually take two big bottles with me to work and drink. Only drink water with ice other than that - yuck. Try to drink of the weekends as well. Trying to get healthier.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tess13 said:


> I like the sparkling type - strawberry from Walmart. I usually take two big bottles with me to work and drink. Only drink water with ice other than that - yuck. Try to drink of the weekends as well. Trying to get healthier.


Good for you; that is a good strategy! If you have it conveniently, you will do it!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Ever since I was diagnosed with kidney stones I have been trying to up my water intake. I now drink on average about 5-6 16 ounce glasses a day; it's probably too much, but it keeps things "flushed out" and I actually love the taste of water. I'm hooked on Smart Water.

What is the average we're supposed to have? 8 8 ounce glasses a day?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> Ever since I was diagnosed with kidney stones I have been trying to up my water intake. I now drink on average about 5-6 16 ounce glasses a day; it's probably too much, but it keeps things "flushed out" and I actually love the taste of water. I'm hooked on Smart Water.
> 
> What is the average we're supposed to have? 8 8 ounce glasses a day?


I think that depends on the person. I drink a lot of water but someone else may require more than that or less. Listen to what your body tells your brain!

Good rule of thumb!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I drink water,,,Mine just seems to have wine in it!


----------



## Tomgyrl (Aug 29, 2012)

I am 44 and was just diagnosed with Hypothyroidism about 2 weeks ago and I am a new member to the board. My Mom was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in the early 40's. I am taking 25 mcg Levothyroxine and 5 mcg Liothyronine and from what I can tell so far, I am feeling much more focused and less tired.

One observation I have had was that my pills leave me wanting water all of the time. Sometimes I feel like I have dry mouth; like a constant thirst that is hard to quench. I think I will try taking my pills with a teaspoon of applesauce (I saw that on these boards in another post) to see if the pills dissolve more in my system and less in (what seems) the back of my throat. Seems like if you don't throw the pills as far back in your throat as possible, the pills will expand in your mouth and/or tongue making you feel cotton-mouthed. Just my observation. I have always gone by the rule of thumb regarding water: take your weight, divide it in half, and that's how many ounces of water you need to consume daily.

I am looking forward to learning more form all of you on this board and contributing as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Tomgyrl said:


> I am 44 and was just diagnosed with Hypothyroidism about 2 weeks ago and I am a new member to the board. My Mom was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in the early 40's. I am taking 25 mcg Levothyroxine and 5 mcg Liothyronine and from what I can tell so far, I am feeling much more focused and less tired.
> 
> One observation I have had was that my pills leave me wanting water all of the time. Sometimes I feel like I have dry mouth; like a constant thirst that is hard to quench. I think I will try taking my pills with a teaspoon of applesauce (I saw that on these boards in another post) to see if the pills dissolve more in my system and less in (what seems) the back of my throat. Seems like if you don't throw the pills as far back in your throat as possible, the pills will expand in your mouth and/or tongue making you feel cotton-mouthed. Just my observation. I have always gone by the rule of thumb regarding water: take your weight, divide it in half, and that's how many ounces of water you need to consume daily.
> 
> I am looking forward to learning more form all of you on this board and contributing as well.


The best rule of thumb is to drink water when you are thirsty. And then maybe just a little extra for good measure. LOL! Have you been checked for Sjogren's?

http://www.sjogrens.org/


----------



## Tomgyrl (Aug 29, 2012)

Andros said:


> The best rule of thumb is to drink water when you are thirsty. And then maybe just a little extra for good measure. LOL! Have you been checked for Sjogren's?
> 
> http://www.sjogrens.org/


Doubtful about Sjogren's....this is the first and only time I have ever experienced dry mouth and it comes about during the ingestion of my pills. Thank you for the information, I will look into it further.


----------

